# Week 27|28 B&W Challenge: A Little Light Manipulation



## zulu42 (Jul 24, 2021)

This challenge will run until August 7, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

The new Challenge is all about changing the light. Don't use the lighting you find, manipulate it. This could be simple: open a window shade to light your subject, or close a door  to add a shadow. Use a scrim or reflector. Use on camera flash or multiple off camera strobes. Hey! Ever try light painting? However you want- manipulate your light. Please enjoy, share your results and how you made the lighting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 25, 2021)

Fujifilm ga645zi,  TriX at 320, D76 1+1, Epson V800. Used onboard flash with cut tissue taped over it. Shot at -1 ec to handle highlights. I wasn't sure which challenge I was going to put this in as I was envisioning either one (up or down). My goal was abstract but tried to balance a sense of depth by manipulating the light, trying not to blow the highlights. I wasn't sure if the flash was going to work here (it wasn't really needed for proper exposure) but it did exactly as I thought it would, it highlighted the dirt on the glass without causing a flash reflection.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 26, 2021)

Vase with sunflowers on the floor, a late evening sun shines through the half-opened slats on the right. Sunflower in the center is  brightened with a single A4 sheet of white paper working as a reflector. First made a black and white layer plus Gaussian blur from this color image and then mixed the original photo with the faded b&w layer, creating de-coloring and a slight haze over the image. Made the image, with the exception of the hearts of the sunflowers, a little darker and increased the color balance to get a rather strange yellowish-green tint.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 27, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Sunflower in the center is brightened with a single A4 sheet of white paper working as a reflector.


Great image and perfect application of the theme. Also a good tip for flower (and other) photography to move a reflector around the subject and watch the light play in the flower.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 1, 2021)

speedlight in umbrella soft box overhead, with another speedlight firing into a silver reflector below the camera


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 3, 2021)

I moved the vase near a window with miniblinds and adjusted them for the brightness of the slanting light from a morning sun.  Then I grabbed a small table to get the vase into the light.  I applied a mild sepia tone to the final image.  Not sure how well all of that worked, but it was fun.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 3, 2021)

I placed the pieces in the middle of the chess board and used flash to subdue the ambient light. Settings were 1/200, f/13, and ISO 100 with a 55-250 at 200mm on a tripod.  The flash was off camera but on roughly the same axis, just moved a bit closer to the pieces.  Used a small softbox on the flash.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------

